# Price by Sq., or Board or by the hour??



## 1/2 irish

Ok, I have priced a couple of board hanging jobs. Nothing huge. Most projects are less then 200 sheets, 6400 sq.ft. all 8' height walls or less. I can't seem to make the numbers match. If I price out by the sheet it doesn't equal to the "by the hour" equation, never mind about the pricing for just square footage. I usually only do jobs w/ I and one other hanger. Is there a rule of thumb or a basic equation to price board hanging of this average size? Thanks for all responses.


----------



## DSJOHN

1/2 irish said:


> Ok, I have priced a couple of board hanging jobs. Nothing huge. Most projects are less then 200 sheets, 6400 sq.ft. all 8' height walls or less. I can't seem to make the numbers match. If I price out by the sheet it doesn't equal to the "by the hour" equation, never mind about the pricing for just square footage. I usually only do jobs w/ I and one other hanger. Is there a rule of thumb or a basic equation to price board hanging of this average size? Thanks for all responses.


 You are asking for some # help ,but not including your #S -your area will differ from others. Todays market is about $1 to $1.20 -mat/install/finish,if you arent making that work yiu are sh!t out of luck?


----------



## Final touch drywall

That's Gravy work.The more you drag yer arse,the less your gonna make.You & another guy should be hanging 80 - 100 board a day(10hr day),IMO anything less, you are in the wrong business.:blink:


----------



## moore

two men on gravy , 80 boards a day is a hard day, but it has to
be done to make a good days pay. 2 men 50/60 boards a day. 
is the average.


----------



## SlimPickins

moore said:


> two men on gravy , 80 boards a day is a hard day, but it has to
> be done to make a good days pay. 2 men 50/60 boards a day.
> is the average.


My partner and I (when I used to have one), would hang 70-80 sheets the first day(12'), 30-40 (12') and 30 (8') the second day, and then the last half day was spent hanging the last 4 8 footers, and headers, and window wraps and closet wraps and door legs and screwing and sweeping and scrapping.

These were cracker jack subdivision houses. My average when working alone on gravy is only about 1250 ft. a day, but that includes everything (hanging all the rips and wraps, sweep, scrap, etc) and a really nice clean job. About $250-300 bucks a day.


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla

SlimPickins said:


> My partner and I (when I used to have one), would hang 70-80 sheets the first day(12'), 30-40 (12') and 30 (8') the second day, and then the last half day was spent hanging the last 4 8 footers, and headers, and window wraps and closet wraps and door legs and screwing and sweeping and scrapping.
> 
> These were cracker jack subdivision houses. My average when working alone on gravy is only about 1250 ft. a day, but that includes everything (hanging all the rips and wraps, sweep, scrap, etc) and a really nice clean job. About $250-300 bucks a day.


A pretty good representation of the process SlimPickins ... whittling it down from the first day of lids and big boards to putting the last pieces of the puzzle together.


----------



## endo_alley

I've never met good hangers who got 40-50 sheets apiece per day. And that is in almost 35 years in the trade. Around here it seems like it is 20-30 12' boards per day at about $11.00 per board. The houses are not easy, mind you.


----------



## moore

endo_alley said:


> I've never met good hangers who got 40-50 sheets apiece per day. And that is in almost 35 years in the trade. Around here it seems like it is 20-30 12' boards per day at about $11.00 per board. The houses are not easy, mind you.


Pay em $8 a board .. I'll bet they'll get up 80 a day!! :yes:


----------



## endo_alley

moore said:


> Pay em $8 a board .. I'll bet they'll get up 80 a day!! :yes:


Then they will quit and go elsewhere.


----------



## moore

endo_alley said:


> Then they will quit and go elsewhere.


I know!  2 men putting up 80 boards a day is fair in res. And busting ass i may add! Any more then that it's gonna get sloppy !!!


----------



## MrWillys

moore said:


> I know!  2 men putting up 80 boards a day is fair in res. And busting ass i may add! Any more then that it's gonna get sloppy !!!


88 12's was journeyman wage for 2 guys when I started but that's 1/2". Fast guys would get this in under 6 hrs. This is all 8' with less than 1/2 box of bead.
80 with all the adds today is pretty close because it takes longer with a screwgun.


----------



## endo_alley

MrWillys said:


> 88 12's was journeyman wage for 2 guys when I started but that's 1/2". Fast guys would get this in under 6 hrs. This is all 8' with less than 1/2 box of bead.
> 80 with all the adds today is pretty close because it takes longer with a screwgun.


Who does the shimming?


----------



## MrWillys

endo_alley said:


> Who does the shimming?


 What is that?


----------



## moore

MrWillys said:


> it takes longer with a screwgun.


Bull chit!


----------



## MrWillys

moore said:


> Bull chit!


To my grave.


----------



## moore

MrWillys said:


> To my grave.


I haven't filled an egg hole in years Willy. You can have em!!


----------



## moore

Most around here charge by the board . And I do too If It's a straight 8 with all 4x12s. But when the ceilings are 9' 10' 12' I charge by the ft. I stopped eating them 54s a long time ago!! 

With reno work I'll charge BTH.. My builders rarely ask how much before I start a reno...But If one does or an H/O wants a quote I'll give the scope of the work a good look and try to figure out how long It will take Then go from there . There Is good money in reno work If you don't shoot yourself In the foot! And I have lost a few toes A few times:yes::yes:


----------



## MrWillys

moore said:


> I haven't filled an egg hole in years Willy. You can have em!!


I don't understand this argument because with screws they have a tendency to roll out. The nail spotter hits the dimple every time. What do I know about finishing is limited. I can get it done but you'd laugh watching me.


----------



## moore

MrWillys said:


> I don't understand this argument because with screws they have a tendency to roll out. The nail spotter hits the dimple every time. What do I know about finishing is limited. I can get it done but you'd laugh watching me.


What's a nail spotter? :whistling2:


----------



## keke

moore said:


> There Is good money in reno work If you don't shoot yourself In the foot!


and easy for the body than a new building :yes::yes:


----------



## MrWillys

moore said:


> What's a nail spotter? :whistling2:


 A device I was made to use at about 13 years old as I was being taught to nail.


----------



## gordie

Nails just don't work any more Willy with polly on the walls and the terrible twisted rotten wood they use now. The mechanical guys will install boards behind there ducts which I hate. I board up to it and always have to re screw there boards all the nail heads just pop out, and I pull them total waste of time they just don't sink and hold good mang.


----------



## MrWillys

gordie said:


> Nails just don't work any more Willy with polly on the walls and the terrible twisted rotten wood they use now. The mechanical guys will install boards behind there ducts which I hate. I board up to it and always have to re screw there boards all the nail heads just pop out, and I pull them total waste of time they just don't sink and hold good mang.


 You may very well be right. I worked in a moderate climate and our lumber was soft fresh Douglas Fir.


----------



## gazman

Nails suck on steel too :whistling2:.


----------



## moore

MrWillys said:


> You may very well be right. I worked in a moderate climate and our lumber was soft fresh Douglas Fir.


Soft lumber is green lumber.


----------



## MrWillys

moore said:


> Soft lumber is green lumber.


Rick, we've had this discussion. Seasoned lumber is dried to a moisture content of 20% or less. Kiln dried is dried to 12 to 14% and then finished milled making it straighter. It is cost prohibitive to use kiln dried in tract production, or at least that's the way it's done here. 
Also, where I'm from in the bay area moisture can be reintroduced through rain or fog and rise above 20% until the home is water tight. Why we see shrinkage!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

moore said:


> Pay em $8 a board .. I'll bet they'll get up 80 a day!! :yes:


hes at it again turning mx can on us


----------



## krem

we charge by the mt2 here, an average 17sq house at 8ft high has around 450sq/m of sheet, we charge $20sq/m plus gst which is a little high, we are about the onle crowd that didnt drop their prices when work slowed down, thats supply and finish, alot of ppl here are busting their asses for $16-18 sq/m, lol, cut corners and have callbacks, we have extra time and have no callbacks and still make more $$!
alot of ppl dont like hr rate, you could tell a client a price on mt rate that might work out to be around $90p/h (between 2 workers) and they are happy with that, but if you tell them an hr rate of say $70 for 2 workers they get offended!!
my hr rate for me starts at $40 depending on the job, my labourer i charge out at $20 to cover his costs as he is only learning, there is more money for you to be made on mt rate if you know how to quote it properly, it works out here that our materials cost around $10sq/m for everything, so just double it, only really works on jobs over 150mt tho, mt price goes up for jobs under that!!
work out your materials, roughly how long it will take, add a few hrs to that, get your $$ figure and then allow another 10% on top for "administration costs" if you cant make your wages plus atleast an extra 10% on top, your just killing yourself!! 
on do and charge jobs, i always add extra on top, you cant expand your business on making wages alone!!
the builders make tons of money, same as plumbers, electricians, were just the same, we need to make money too, its our work that ppl see, everything else the builders do gets covered up!!
krem


----------

